# Crypt ID



## cweg71 (Dec 6, 2006)

I got this crypt about a year ago. It was sold as "Giant Crypt". It is about 14 inches tall. It has grown well under 110w CF light 10,000k over a 125g aquarium. Sub consists of 50/50 laterite, pea gravel.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _C. wendtii_ to me.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

_C. undulata_ for me... with a pH range over to 7.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

My wendtii looked like that before I started fertilizing the tank. High light, no CO2, low fertility and the leaves would grow straight up, get about a foot tall and have the deepest wine red or purple undersides. Once I started fertilizing, they only got about 4-5 inches tall, grew more horizontally, and had darker surfaces and lighter undersides. Look like a totally different plant.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

